# Crazy Flapper



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I installed a new flush valve in 2 toilet today. I have used these flush valves several times. But here is my question in both toilets when I flushed them the flapper would stay up and do a double flush before closing. What do you think caused this and how would you fix this? I have never had this happen before. 

For now I placed a brass nut on the chain above the flapper to help weight it down. (it works but would like to know a better solution)


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

does it have a float on the flapper?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Some ballcocks can shoot water out the refill tube so hard it will hold the flapper up.

Water pressure too high, etc.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^^^^^I second that


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

My first thought would b wrong flapper.

The older kohler ( first generation 1.6 ?) Have very tall tanks and will dbl or triple flush without a float.

Is you water level right? Often times the flush tube needs cut down. Should always be a little below the handle


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds to me it was an American standard toilet which with some models needs that sponge float on the flapper, those specific models will do just what you are explaining with the wrong flapper


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

3KP,

Can you just lower the water level in the tank?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

It is from too much water per flush. No matter what brand it is or style flapper float or whatever. You must have used a stanard 3.5 flapper instead of a 1.6 flapper. I would put in a korky 1.6 flapper or if the old one had a foam float korky sells that style too.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

The style of flapper you are using is meant to let all the water out of the tank causing the double + flush. Most newer W/C's just use the higher water level as head pressure to get a good flush going with only 1.6gal of water. I carry the Korky 1.6 adjustable flapper which allows you to adjust how long the flapper stays open by adjusting how fast the float/cone loses its air or the adjustable float on the chain.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Be careful with korky adj style that has the clear cone in the bottom.
The cones on occasion can get sucked out


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

beachplumber said:


> Be careful with korky adj style that has the clear cone in the bottom.
> The cones on occasion can get sucked out


Not if the toilet is vented:laughing::jester:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Not if the toilet is vented:laughing::jester:


 
Oh boy here we go again :laughing:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

The days of slapping in a generic flapper from Radiator Specialties is coming to an end.

One of the most ubiquitous toilets that will double and triple flush is the Kohler Wellworth of the late 90's through mid 2000's. Tall tank, flapper controlled by foam float on the chain. If you put in a generic flapper, it just tends to stay up until all the water is out of the tank, usuall causing a triple.!


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Absolutely agree that it is the wrong flapper, you need one with a float. Changing the water level will not work either. You must use a flapper with a float for a proper flush.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Some ballcocks can shoot water out the refill tube so hard it will hold the flapper up.
> 
> Water pressure too high, etc.


When that happens it is time to break out the pressure gauge.
Usually you will find high pressure...

Time to sell them a prv and txt...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> When that happens it is time to break out the pressure gauge.
> Usually you will find high pressure...
> 
> Time to sell them a prv and txt...


Excuse my ignorance Red, what is "txt"?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Thermal expansion tank.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

